# Cornell & Diehl - Star of the East



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Star of the East*

A blend from Cornell & Diehl-50% Latakia blended with Turkish and stoved red Virginias.. This was has 3 stars on TR with one review.

I found this one to be a medium taste with good flavor. I dried it for an hour before packing my bowl and it had a great burn. Very pleasant aroma and flavor. I think I would give it 3 stars as well-I would buy this tobacco.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this reportedly will be coming out in their version of a flake, if it's not already out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> this reportedly will be coming out in their version of a flake, if it's not already out.


http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/cornell-diehl/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=25884

I've tried the bulk and like it quite a bit. Have a tin of the flake on the way


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/cornell-diehl/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=25884
> 
> I've tried the bulk and like it quite a bit. Have a tin of the flake on the way


they don't have the equipment to make a "true flake".. i'll see if i can find their reply.

ah, it also has something to do with "packaging".



Keith T said:


> Hi guys,
> Yes, this is a true flake, not a pressed crumble cake. Admittedly we are still working with the packaging; at the moment it tends to be a partially broken flake by the time you open it because we can't find a source for the rectangular tins. the only one we have found so far is in China and they have a minimum order of...I am not making this up...10,000,000 tins. Try it if you like SOTE, the pressing into the flake really does give the smoke what I describe as a creamier flavor. Hope this helps.
> Regards,
> Keith


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

IHT said:


> they don't have the equipment to make a "true flake".. i'll see if i can find their reply.
> 
> ah, it also has something to do with "packaging".


Yep they got the real deal flake press just can't get the product out as such. But hey even as broken flake most of their stuff is good.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was also reading further in tthat top, they discussed "harbor flake", which isn't a flake at all when you get it, but a flake when they tin it... i guess the burleys they get, they're having a hard time figuring out a way to keep 'em "pressed" in flake form...


----------

